# misconceptions on first camping trip



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

I think the biggest problem for people on their first camping trip, especially tent camping, is that they take too much for granted. There is, however, some planning involved in packing everything for the trip and there is also a need to think about what they are taking along.

We all hear the stories about the forgotten tent poles and left-behind can opener. But even basic things like pots and pans for cooking, toilet paper, towels and everyday items that are in our closets at home but we need to pack.

If anyone has good friends or family who camp regularly, it is probably a good idea to go with them the first time to learn the ropes. You might pick up a few pointers that will alleviate the potential frustration on the first camping venture.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I agree! We werent new to camping by any means, but we were new to campers themselves when we bought ours a while back. We had some nice folks showing us the ropes the first couple of times. 

Now when we see newbies near us, I always go offer a hand. Matter of fact the last camp outing we had, the guy had just bought a camper and didnt feel good about backing it in. They asked me to back it in, I said sure! Then I showed him how to hook everything up, and they were set. We cooked a ton of food later that night and they came over and ate with us too. 

Thats what makes it fun! Good people, good fun


----------



## camp219 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Reply:*

Yes, you are right. Camping is fun as well as meeting good people, but if you are inexperienced or don't do right planning it might harm you and others.


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

Asking for help from someone who is experienced at camping is what you need to do. Once you gone camping several times the you gain experience. Then, you can help someone else.


----------

